
How To Bootstrap Your Startup - dawie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_to_bootstrap_your_startup.php
======
davidw
This is for non-hackers, as it's all about how to find someone else to do the
work for you.

~~~
ahsonwardak
Better said, I think it's for people that need to find time and resources.
Temporarily, this is a great approach to get up and running. As the ideas flow
and product proves itself, it should move away from this approach.

